# Online Gallery Generator

## kruemel0809

Hi! Ich Suche ein Tool, das es als EBuild gibt und mir aus nem Haufen Bilder eine schoene Onlinewebgalerie zaubern kann. Es sollte dazu htmlseiten generieren, also nicht php und mysql basierend sein und falls das moeglich ist die bilder auch drehen (thumbnailcreator deluxe unter windows kann sowas halbwegs), das muss  aber net sein. Die seiten sollten schlicht und uebersichtlich sein und es sollte sich einstellen lassen wieviele thumbnails auf eine indexseite kommen.

Vielleicht koennten ihr sagen womit ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt und womit nicht so!

danke schoen schonmal!!

----------

## thrashed

ich benutze:

```
*  media-gfx/gthumb

      Latest version available: 2.2.1

      Latest version installed: 2.2.1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,382 kB

      Homepage:    http://gthumb.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Image viewer and browser for Gnome

      License:     GPL-2

```

und das kriegt das eigentlich ganz gut hin was du so alles willst

----------

## psyqil

```
*  media-gfx/mkgallery

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6 kB

      Homepage:    http://mkgallery.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Creates thumbnails and a HTML index file for a directory of jpg files

      License:     GPL-2
```

Nur mit persönlichen Erfahrungen kann ich da nicht dienen...

----------

## tph

```
*  media-gfx/album

      Latest version available: 2.52

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 31 kB

      Homepage:    http://MarginalHacks.com/Hacks/album/

      Description: HTML photo album generator

      License:     marginalhacks
```

Album einfach in dem Verzeichnis mit den Bildern ausführen und ein Unterordner für die Thumbnails wird erstellt. Daneben gibt es dann noch eine index.html.

Sehr einfach und sehr gut  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

Danke, so ein Tool habe ich schon lange gesucht. 

mfg

----------

## gordin

Sehr gut ist auch AlbumShaper

Das gibt es aber nicht wie von dir gefordert als ebuild, kann aber eigentlich ohne Probleme selbst kompiliert werden.

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ein ebuild zu schreiben, sollte aber kein Problem sein. Es basiert auf x11-libs/qt, dev-libs/libxslt und dev-libs/libxml2.

In der Datei AlbumShaper.pro muss der korrekte Pfad für libxml2 und libxslt angegeben werden (/usr/include/name und nicht /usr/local/include/name (etwa Zeile 207))

Zusätzlich gibts auch noch binarys die z.B direkt nach /opt entpackt werden können und sofort lauffähig sind  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=77676&package_id=78637&release_id=237190

[edit]: uhh, hab mir grade die featurelist vom cvs durchgelesen... ich muss unbedingt ein Update machen :-)[/edit]

----------

## stiwi

ich suche gerade ein online fotoalbum und habe da eigentlich nur gallery als vernünftiges gefunden. leider hat dieses web-app einige tücken, die ich nicht so mag. so ist die administration und rechtevergabe sehr eingeschränkt möglich oder extrem aufwendig. da habe ich durch zufall coppermine gesehen http://coppermine.sourceforge.net/.

hat jemand erfahrung damit ? gibt es vielleicht ein ebuild ? währe für etwas feedback dankbar, da ich ungerne meine ganzen bilder erneut uploade, weil ich feststellen muss, das ein anderes web-app viel besser ist  :Smile: 

p.s.: falls es solch einen thread schon geben sollte, verzeiht mit. ich habe vorher natürlich das forum nach coppermine durchsucht. doch leider kam ein hersteller namens intel auf die idee seine prozessoren coppermine zu nenen. das leider in meinem fall jetzt zu unzähligen treffern führt ...

----------

## return13

sowas wie copermine wirst du kaum im portage finden, weil es ja quasi nurn phpscript ist.

aber die installation dürfte dir trotzdem oder gerade deswegen nicht schwer fallen,

einfach ins webserver verzeichniss entpacken und die scripte mit deiner Datenbank kommunizieren lassen...

----------

## return13

p.s. schau dir mal zphoto an!

Wenn man damit umgehen kann ist es 1. ziemlich gut

2. im Portage

----------

## stiwi

ja, schon installiert und läuft. leider hat auch coppermine so einige tücken. wenn ich gruppen definiere (z.b. familie, freunde, firma) dann kann ich einem album nicht mehrere gruppen zuteilen. eine nicht wirklich verständliche einschränkung. kennt noch jemand ein wirklich umfangreiches und gutes photoalbum ? im moment weiss ich nur gallery und coppermine.

p.s.: be zphoto hab ich gar keine rechte gefunden

----------

## bll0

Ich finde Minigal 2 recht toll, schau einfach mal auf http://www.minigal.dk/. Da gibt es zwar nicht wirklich Gruppenrechte, aber du kannst für jedes Album ein eigenes Passwort festlegen und dann vielleicht verschiedenen Nutzern verschieden PW geben.

Wie auch immer, viel Spass damit!

----------

## stiwi

ich hab mir gerade gallery2 installiert. meine herrn. hut ab  :Smile:  bis jetzt nix zu meckern. ich denke meine entscheidung ist gefallen ! http://gallery.sourceforge.net/

----------

## sarahb523

läuft das auch mit apache2+php5? denn php4 wollte bei mir nicht kompilieren (wieso auch immer). Ich konnte es leider noch nicht selbst ausprobieren, daher wäre ich über erfahrungen dankbar

ciao

sarah

----------

## stiwi

läuft bei mir mit apache2+php4-mysql4 jeweils die letzten stable versionen einwandfrei

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm zur Veröffentlichung von Bildern im Internet...so mit allem Drum und Dran...Vorschau, Kataloge etc.

da gab es mal was in php geschrieben glaube ich......

irgendwie wurde es sogar bei der Debian Installation vorgeschlagen...komme nur nicht auf den Namen....

Kann jemand helfen?

G. Roland

----------

## genstef

gallery.sf.net

----------

## happyfish

http://coppermine.sourceforge.net/

----------

## EtaCarinae

The PHP Photo Archive: http://linpha.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Earthwings

Threads "gallery vs. coppermine - was ist besser ? alternativen ?" und "Programm für Fotoalbum im Netz" zu diesem Thread hinzugefügt.

----------

